# need a good travel tripod



## jeso (Mar 14, 2011)

i'm looking for a good tripod for travel that is light in weight but at the same time can hold an D90 with a battery grip and either a nikon 28-300mm or 10-24mm mounted on it. i'm going to Prague in September and i need some ideas. keep in mind i will be doing A LOT of walking so i need something that won't put a heavy strain on me. i'm pretty tiny too!


----------

